# Spoke tension for Zipp 404?



## etienne (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey everybody,

This is my first post and i hope that someone can tell me something about the spoketension from the zipp 404 tuular wheels. I´ve been searching all around the internet, even the site from zipp but i can´t find any tabloid or schedule about the spoke tensions of this wheelset. Who can help me with this please? 
Thanx in advance!

Etienne


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

If it is a reasonably new rim the max is 100kg. 

"CORRECT SPOKE TENSION FOR 2001 and newer RIMS IS 100KG. 2001 and newer rims may be identified by not having woven fabric appearance on the side walls. Older models of ZIPP rims will have the appearance of a woven fabric construction. Correct spoke tension for these older rims is 80kg."


----------



## Lectron (May 29, 2005)

And tension NDS is unfortunately close to zero...


----------



## etienne (Sep 20, 2007)

But if we speak about values in Nm wat should be the tension than? Is there a tabloid to wich i can refer?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

is that a joke? N = 9.8x kg. that is 1 kg = approx 10N....

altho don't tell a proper physicist that! 

lectron, outta interest, what is the NDS tension? and why is this so low w/ the zipps??


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

wankski said:


> what is the NDS tension? and why is this so low w/ the zipps??


NDS/DS tension is a function of the hub geometry, mostly... ie it is proportional to the ratio of the bracing angles. Zipp straight-pull hubs have a very shallow angle on the DS and a wide one on the NDS, so if you go as high as you can on the DS, you'll still only have ~40kg tension on the NDS... maybe a bit less.


----------



## etienne (Sep 20, 2007)

No wankski that´s no joke i´m not technical with wheels:blush2: . A good friend of my is a wheel builder but he asked me to give him the spoke tensions so that he can fix my rearwheel.
And there aren´t to many people in my area who work often with zipp wheels.
But thank u guys for the info now i can let my wheel get fixed.:thumbsup:


----------

